# Look mom, I outsourced my homework to India!!!



## shadow2get (Jun 27, 2008)

Source



> *Birmingham (England) – Birmingham City University officials say as many as 1000 students are outsourcing their homework to coders in India.  The students attend or have attended universities and A-School (Britain’s equivalent of the last two years of a US high school) and outsourced homework as simple as a minor coding project to full-blown post-graduate dissertations.  Birmingham officials say students sometimes paid as little as $10 for homework.*
> 
> Birmingham City University have been monitoring outsourcing websites since 2004 and say the cheating is almost impossible to detect.  This makes sense because programming is much more structured than say writing an essay – really there are only so many ways you can write a function or program.
> 
> ...


If this continues to happen, it will be good for India. Looks like the students who do these won't be eligible for a proper CODING job. Will have a very bad effect on them.

I am wondering what else can they think of Outsourcing.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 27, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> I am wondering what else can they think of Outsourcing.



*www.xupload.ir/images/ymnh9l4184ixrk262958.gif


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 27, 2008)

holy cow :O....damn funny, may b i can also get $10 per progrm....he he he


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 27, 2008)

Pathetic cheapass Indian workforce!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Pathetic cheapass Indian workforce!


WTF ?
For guys like me, to earn extra cash, this is a BIG BOON.

where do I enroll myself to do some coding for these lazy stupid students and charge them hefty ?


----------



## Pat (Jun 27, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Pathetic cheapass Indian workforce!


 Please explain what is wrong with this from an Indian point of view!



MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF ?
> For guys like me, to earn extra cash, this is a BIG BOON.
> 
> where do I enroll myself to do some coding for these lazy stupid students and charge them hefty ?



Aah..you beat me by seconds


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2008)

Pat said:


> Aah..you beat me by seconds


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

Mera India Mahaan 8)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 27, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Pathetic cheapass Indian workforce!





MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF ?
> For guys like me, to earn extra cash, this is a BIG BOON.
> 
> where do I enroll myself to do some coding for these lazy stupid students and charge them hefty ?



@Metalhead, hitboxx is right. I'm sure he didn't mean it the way you actually took it. Let me explain.

You see, there is nothing wrong in getting paid for what you are doing. But look the the principle here. You are doing work for peanuts for an american jackass who passes out of college because he "paid" for his degree rather than 'learning' his degree like we Indians slog it out in colleges.

What happens then is this:


			
				source said:
			
		

> Of course, you can argue that students who outsource their homework overseas are only hurting themselves when they finally get a job. We can only hope that employers give a comprehensive interview that tests coding skills, but unfortunately some organizations are primarily concerned about whether the applicant has a degree from a prestigious college or university.



You see what happens? Then guys like these american jackasses get hired for jobs and end up being your managers. How would you feel then? If you knew, then you would say, I helped this jackass pass college and now he's my boss and he's f***ing around with me at work!

Work and earn money, but don't do it in a way your effort just earns you peanuts and you end up hurting your own job prospects because a guy from a US university got the job preferred to and Indian degree you got! Hope you get the point

How would you feel if you did all your classmates assignments for them for Rs200 each and then all of them pass with the same marks as you? What do you have extra? some 5K or 10K more then them? Hell, they can get 10times of that back within a few months!

Don't harm your future for peanuts!


----------



## hullap (Jun 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Mera India Mahaan 8)



+1


----------



## pushkaraj (Jun 27, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Pathetic cheapass Indian workforce!





Cyrus_the_virus said:


> @Metalhead, hitboxx is right. I'm sure he didn't mean it the way you actually took it. Let me explain.
> 
> You see, there is nothing wrong in getting paid for what you are doing. But look the the principle here. You are doing work for peanuts for an american jackass who passes out of college because he "paid" for his degree rather than 'learning' his degree like we Indians slog it out in colleges.
> 
> ...



I completely agree. There needs to be a change in the attitude of every Indian. Those Americans try to lure us with the MIGHTY DOLLAR, and they feel we r cheap labourers ready to take up any work for a few dollars. We must understand that India has a lot of potential. Today only, we had Infosys come in for Pre-Placement Talks for the purpose of campus placements. And the Infy representative shared an experience with us, stating that once she had been to the US for recruiting ppl in a Campus Fair and frm her experience, she said dat we Indians are much more technically sound than those guys.

Let's not work for peanuts It is better to work with self-esteem



praka123 said:


> Mera India Mahaan 8)


+1
Mera Bharat Mahaan


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 27, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Let's not work for peanuts It is better to work with self-esteem



Do you think someone would do a job for $10 for fun? They must need the money, either as pocket money or extra income. What you say sounds nice in theory; if our people were really well paid I do not think they would go for such offers of payment. I know a good number of IT people struggling to make ends meet. Not everyone ends up in big companies.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 27, 2008)

BTW is anyone aware for whom these BIG companies work for? I ain't an IT guy so I don't know.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> @Metalhead, hitboxx is right. I'm sure he didn't mean it the way you actually took it. Let me explain.
> 
> You see, there is nothing wrong in getting paid for what you are doing. But look the the principle here. You are doing work for peanuts for an american jackass who passes out of college because he "paid" for his degree rather than 'learning' his degree like we Indians slog it out in colleges.
> 
> ...


how, HOW do you think a person whom I wrote programs for can surpass ME of all people ? Don't companies have interviews ? Don't they have performance tests ?

Besides, collages have TESTS too. THEY count for most marks, not homework which can MOST often be traced to outsourcing.

About me doing assignments for classmates for Rs 200 each, thats nonsense. Assignments in india take lots and lots of time and won't fit in my shedule. But these are not like those. These are some of those *write in one hour and earn 1000 rupees flat* situations.

Besides, writing programs for money also ensures that I get good amounts of practice, and hence I can knock off time from my own practice hours.

And I am refering more to these "_A-School Brats_" than collage students, in whose case projects are much different in significance.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> how, HOW do you think a person whom I wrote programs for can surpass ME of all people ? Don't companies have interviews ? Don't they have performance tests ?
> 
> Besides, collages have TESTS too. THEY count for most marks, not homework which can MOST often be traced to outsourcing.



@Metalhead, this the point of view when you look from where you are standing right now, completed or about to complete college stage. I've been working in the IT industry for just over 5 years now where I started off being a call center agent to being a floor supervisor to a tech trainer and to a Network Administrator right now. So, believe me when I say, it's not like you think it is. The world is not a fair place and the companies that exists in them are not all that true or fair either. I'm giving you the advice based on the experiences that I have had.

Here's the fact, it itches me at the wrong place when I see guys with absolutely '0' practical hands on knowledge in the same level of work where you are and the reason they were taken was only because 'they had a higher qualification'. I've seen MBA's who are just zeros where a 14year old kid can beat the sh!t out of such mor**s.

Thruth said, the Indian industry is still very largely and broadly based on *'Educational Qualification'* than practical talent. According to the latest survey done by Nasscom out of the 100% graduates than come of out Indian colleges, *90%* of them are *'UNEMPLOYABLE'*. Which means, they are 'Qualified' but useless! Why do you think this happens? That's because they never did the practicals they had to do and not to forget the theory based Indian Education System.

The point is, these 90% of mor**s take up the job positions that you and other practically talented people should have! And the very reason that these 90% of guys passed out of college was because someone else did the dirty work for them.

Again I quote you:


MetalheadGautham said:


> HOW do you think a person whom I wrote programs for can surpass ME of all people



Unfortunately that is the sad truth. They can! That's how the world works, where jobs are still broadly based on 'Qualification' and not 'Talent'.



MetalheadGautham said:


> About me doing assignments for classmates for Rs 200 each, thats nonsense. Assignments in india take lots and lots of time and won't fit in my shedule. But these are not like those. These are some of those *write in one hour and earn 1000 rupees flat* situations.
> 
> Besides, writing programs for money also ensures that I get good amounts of practice, and hence I can knock off time from my own practice hours.
> 
> And I am refering more to these "_A-School Brats_" than collage students, in whose case projects are much different in significance.



Whether it's 1000 or 2000, you are still helping the other guy be on the same level as you for a mere 1K -5K. Hope you get the point

Why would you want some guy to pass and be on the same level as you are at your expense? Let them fail! Let them not occupy job positions that you have to get!

Practice and money is good to a point, but like I said, don't ruin your future career prospects for petty amounts whether that is 1K or 10K. 20K or 30K is still petty amount when you take into picture the long run in your career.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 28, 2008)

@Cyrus- +1 for whatever you have said. I know how HARD it is to climb up even though you are talented and the people around you are nothing but peabrains. 

@Metalhead-Probably it's very hard to understand now, but once you get a job and start working, you'll really understand what we are saying


----------



## pushkaraj (Jun 28, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Do you think someone would do a job for $10 for fun? They must need the money, either as pocket money or extra income. What you say sounds nice in theory; if our people were really well paid I do not think they would go for such offers of payment. I know a good number of IT people struggling to make ends meet. Not everyone ends up in big companies.



You are right. Not everyone ends up in big companies. That's because if i do some incompetent fool's homework for 10$(or watever amount), then i myself am clearing his way to making it to the top companies. So i actually shudnt say "Not everyone ends up in big companies" coz i myself helped one in making up to some big company. If i hav the potential of helping others in their homework, then instead of looking at the short term benefit of earning a few dollars, i may actually concentrate more on improving my skills, thereby increasing my chance of being placed in a good firm.

I am not against helping someone. But helping someone in their homework for money sends the wrong message to the other side. The rich brats would then think that it's not only easy to get admission to a good college by pushing a few bucks but surviving there is also easy.

Imagine a person who has got more percentage than u gets the job. Wud u digest the fact that the person had got his assignments done from someone else at some point of time. Of course, he might b more intelligent then u at that point of the interview, if he has sincerely prepared for it. But it is difficult to apprhend that at some point of time he had got his homework done for cheap and that has somehow helped him be stand eligible for the interview, shoulder to shoulder with you.

I think i hav said enough I hav tried to convey my thoughts as clearly as possible. I hope i havent confused u much

U hav said that watever i said sounds nice in theory. But , as far as possilble, I wud atleast try to stick to my theory (read morals ). I gav my opinion. No offence meant, buddy


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, you can pushkaraj, but only you. 

I know outsourcing homework is wrong, and I do not condone either party here. 

But you should understand that someone in dire need of money may be doing the homework for a pittance. Which is better, to do homework for $10 or get into shady activities like drugs, mafia, etc.?


----------



## adi007 (Jun 28, 2008)

BTW what do call big companies digitians...?
Infy,TCS...
I got a shocking news to all of u

It is believed that in our college those who were recruited last year till now have not got the recruitment letter ...and it is also believed that they have postponed the batch to April 2009 so nearly 250+ students lost their one year

Before last year all the engg. students(around 200+) who were recruited are now Benchers in Delhi TCS branch

I think the situation is same throughout India

Trust me ...It is better to work for smaller non overseas clients companies that these big fishes...And no matter whether u are a topper or computer expert u will always be either coder,debugger or tester...

And we are in a illusion that we get hefty salaries working under them but the fact is $ to rs conversion ration makes that illusion

The recent inflation has helped these companies coz the $ -Rs ratio has grown...
So they obtain larger profits but these damn companies has not increased the salary coz of inflation...

@Cyrus_the_virus: I completely agree with u..
@MetalheadGautham: Cryus is right..If we work for them then we will always remain where we were...We can't prosper under them...


----------



## pushkaraj (Jun 28, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Yes, you can pushkaraj, but only you.
> 
> I know outsourcing homework is wrong, and I do not condone either party here.
> 
> But you should understand that someone in dire need of money may be doing the homework for a pittance. Which is better, to do homework for $10 or get into shady activities like drugs, mafia, etc.?



Point taken sir


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 1, 2008)

ax3 said:


> LOL ....... its outsourcing time .......
> 
> hope they dont send their UNDIES 2 wash ...... 5rs mein 40 kaapde .......




*Outsourcing life’s  tough, mundane tasks... to India*


----------



## karmanya (Jul 1, 2008)

this is actually scary- to think that the most powerful countries in the world, will be controlled by the world's most stupid people. One moron in america ****ed up big time, now add morons in europe, france, russia and germany.


----------

